
Is it worth to learn Vim in 2018? - yannikyeo
https://medium.com/@semanser/is-it-worth-to-learn-vim-in-2018-4798cbf7f2b2
======
MrTonyD
I use vim routinely - it has gotten a lot of work done through the years. My
only real complaint is that it doesn't support more of my work - with support
for diagrams and support for more extensive text formatting. Way back in the
80's there were editors which had modes to work exclusively with ASCII text -
while at the same time supporting "hidden,folded" information about graphics
and fonts. So it is certainly possible to have "ssh mode" display and
capabilities while also supporting additional information in "hidden" file
"extents/forks" such as those which already exist in many modern operating
systems.

------
hambos22
I forced myself to learn vim last year after my wrist started to hurt a lot.
The reason was the right hand motion for reaching the mouse or key arrows,
countless times per day. It took me ~1 week to be comfortable on home row and
vim motion. I started learning it when I didn't have much work to do so it
didn't keep me back from my workflow. Now I'm grateful for that decision and I
find myself using the home row accidentally at unrelated apps. My productivity
skyrocketed and my wrist is fine. For me its worth it 100%.

Most major editors and IDEs have Vim mode/plugins so users could try it
without breaking their workflow.

